# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Xhejms Xhojs (James Joyce)

## [Perla]

*Xhejms Xhojs irlandezi kryengritës gjeniu i letrave botërore*

Xhejms Xhojs (James Joyce), një prej autorëve më të mëdhenj të Shekullit XX, lindi në Rathgar, një rrethinë e Dublinit më 2 shkurt 1882. I përket një familjeje të shoqërisë së lartë. Por kushtet financiare shkojnë duke u bërë gjithnjë e më shqetësuese. Prindërit e regjistruan në shkollën katolike të jezuitëve, Clongowes Wood College, pastaj studion edhe në Belvedere College, institucion tjetër jezuit. Laurohet në gjuhët moderne. Që në vitet e studimeve manifeston një karakter antikonformist dhe kryengritës. 

Më 1904 shkruan veprën autobiografike _"A Portrait Of The Artist" (Portreti i një artisti)_ të cilën vendos ta shndërrojë në roman _"Stephen Hero" (Heroi Stefan)_. Romani konsiderohet një afresk i shkëlqyer estetiko-metafizik, ku vend qendror zë kërkimi i së bukurës, parë në kuadrin e ankthit të njohjes së çështjes kryesore të ekzistencës: të vërtetës. Stephen Dedalus nuk është thjeshtë një personazh, por një metaforë e madhe e artistit modern, antikonformist e kryengritës kundër dogmatizmit social, shprehur nëpërmjet analizave komplekse psikologjike të shpirtit të protagonistit.

Ndërkohë kishte filluar që të shkruante poezi, të cilat i botoi në vëllimin _“Muzikë Dhome”_. Në këto poezi ai u përmbajt në modelin romantik dhe e romantikës së vonuar. Ndërsa në gazetën "Irish Homestead" botoi tri tregime të cilat më vonëdo të përmblidheshin në një tjetër libër thelbësor të Xhijsit të titulluar, _“Njerëz nga Dublini”_. Po në këtë kohë u takua me Nora Barnacle, që vinte nga pjesa perëndimore e Irlandës në kërkim të punës si kamariere, e cila pastaj iu bë shoqe për të gjithë jetën. Më 1902 pas vdekjes të së jëmës detyrohet që të sigurojë vetë mjetet e jetesës, duke dhënë një kohë mësim në një shkollë të Dublinit, pastaj transferohet në Trieste, ku u njoh me Italo Svevo, që aso kohe ishte vetëm një nëpunës i zymtë krejtësisht në anonimat. Në Trieste ai vazhdoi që të jepte mësim, por i shqetësuar, duke ndjerë se ky qytet ishte tepër i ngushtë për të, preferon që të transferohet në Cyrih. 

Më 1922 i kthehet edhe një herë Parisit, ku qendron aty deri më 1940, dhe pas pushtimit nazist detyrohet që të gjejë strehë rishtas në Cyrih. Në fillimet e tij krijuese, gjatë një periudhe pushimesh që kalon në Romë, ai punon si korrespondent i huaj i një banke, dhe fillon që të projektojë ende pa hedhur asnjë rresht në letër, një tregim të jetës dublineze, që do të shërbente si embrion për Ulisin. Ulisi është vepra e dytë madhore e opusit xhoisian. Romani pretendon të jetë një epikë kryeposhtë, ku protagonisti humb në kaosin e Dublinit të fillimshekullit duke bërë “gjeste” banale e të rëndomta. Shkruar mes viteve 1914 e 1921, kryevepra përfaqëson një revolucion estetik, ku përvijohet një këndshikim krejt i ndryshëm i formave, strukturave e përmbajtjeve të romanit. Vepra është thellësisht  autobiografike e në të njëjtën kohë objektive, një paralelizëm midis mitit të Odisesë dhe realitetit të jetës dublinase, filtruar përmes shijes personale për filozofinë, artin, historinë e gjuhës dhe variacioneve të saj. 

Nga pikëpamja teknike, përdorimi sistematik i _"Stream Of Consciousness" ("Përroi i ndërgjegjes" ose monologu i brendshëm)_, arrin në nivele të skajshme dhe tejet të paarritshme nga të tjerët. Në _"Ulisse"_ kërkimi estetik e eksperimental monton “strukturat e thella” të fjalës, me një punë “inxhinierike” mbi trajtat e errëta të komunikimit gjuhësor, nga strukturat e anglishtes dhe prek rrënjët arkaike të të folurit. 

Mjafton të studiosh Xhojsin të kuptosh se pjesa e parë e Shekullit XX paraqet një epokë të eksperimenteve në të gjitha fushat e kulturës. Duke eksperimentuar forma të reja, modernistët e përqendruan vëmendjen në proceset mendore që zhvillohen në qenien njerëzore, duke kërkuar t’i eksplorojnë ato procese. Nga teknikat e përdorura për të shprehur përroin e ndërgjegjës përfshihen " Flash Back ", ngjarja brenda ngjarjes, përdorimi i similitutave, pra krahasimeve të stërzgjatura, metaforave dhe sistemit të veçantë të pikësimit. Metoda e përdorur nuk përfill logjikën e subjekteve, rregullat e sintaksës dhe shenjat e pikësimit pikërisht për të pasqyruar kaosin e mendimeve.

Në rrafshin privat të Xhojsit, duhet shënuar sëmundja e rëndë e syve dhe për disa kohë humbja e plotë e shikimit, çka e detyroi të bënte ndërhyrje të panumërta kirurgjike. Udhëton pa pushim midis Anglisë, Zvicrës e Gjermanisë. Fragmente të_ "Finnegans Wake" (Zgjimi i Fineganëve)_, kryevepra e kryeveprave, janë publikuar nga revistat letrare avanguardiste, duke shkaktuar gjykime të ashpëra dhe polemika.
Fillojnë shqetësimet e para mendore të së bijës, por Xhojs e mban atë gjithmonë me vete, duke e lënë në klinikë vetëm gjatë krizave më të shfrenuara. Më 1939, më në fund, publikohet i plotë _“Zgjimi i Fineganëve”_, një zhvillim monumental i temave strukturore të _“Uliksit”_ frymëzuar nga filozofia e historisë së G. B. Vico. Pas fillimit të Luftës së Dytë Botërore Xhojs shkon në Zyrih ku edhe vdes gjatë një ndërhyrjeje kirugjike, më 1941.

_Voal_

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## [Perla]

*KABRA*

Ai rrugëton pas një dielli dimërak
Duke shtyrë pendën e qeve përgjatë udhës të ftohtë të kuqe
Duke u thirrur atyre, me zërin që ata e njohin
Ai i drejton kafshët e tij lart mbi Kabra.1)

Zëri u tregon atyre se në shtëpi është ngrohtë
Kafshët bëjnë muu dhe muzikë të vrazhdë me thundrat e tyre
Ai i ndjell ato me një degë peme të lulëzuar që e mban përpara
Tymos avull prej ballit të tyre.

I pagdhëndur, i lidhur pas qeve
Sonte i shtriqur gjërë e gjatë pranë zjarri !
Mua më qan zemra prej rrëkesë së zezë
Për degën time të këputur !

-----           

_1)Kabra (Cabra) është emri i një rrethine në Dublin, ku familja e Xhoisit ka jetuar prej 1902-1904. Titulli në origjinal i poezisë është Tilly._

----------


## [Perla]

*ECCE PUER*

Nga e shkuara terr
Një fëmijë ka lindur;
Me gëzim dhe dert
Zemra ime është grisur.

I qetë është djepi
Ku fle kërthija.
Nga gjumi e rikthefshin
Fati dhe dashuria!

Fryma e jetës së brishtë
Bie mbi xham;
Bota që nuk ishte
Thotë ja ku jam.

Ndërsa fëmija fle,
Një burrë plak vdes
Oh at, i braktisur
Yt bir të lyp ndjesë!

-------

_Jo poezi është shkruar me rastin e lindjes të Stefanit (Stephen), nipit të Xhoisit dhe pas vdekjes të të jatit. Titulli nga latinishta do të thotë "Ja ! një djalë"_

----------


## [Perla]

*KUJTIMIT TË LOJËS SË AKTORËVE NË NJË PASQYRË NË MESNATË*

Goja është shprehëse e dashurisë suaj. Kërcëlloni
Dhëmbin e trembëdhjetë
Për të hapur gojën vesh më vesh së qeshuri. Kruajeni
Zgjeben dhe qelen tuaj, lakminë lakuriqe të mishit.
Fryma e dashurisë në ju është bajate, e thënë apo e kënduar,
E thartë si fryma e lopëve,
Ashpërsia e gjuhës së tyre.

Kjo gri që na kqyr nuk shtrihet
Dot, është asht e lëkurë e mpirë
Buzët e tyre të lyrëta formojnë puthjet e tyre. Askush
Nuk do tia donte ato gojë që kini mbi fytyrën tuaj.
Uria e tmerëshme pllakos orën e saj.
Nxirreni zemrën tuaj tej, gjakun e kripur të saj, frut i lotëve.
Merreni dhe kapërdijeni !

----------


## [Perla]

*AJO DERDH LOTË MBI RAHUN 1)*

Shiu mbi Rahun bie butë, butësisht bie,
Mbi tokën ku i dashuri im i shkretë shtrihet
I trishtë zëri i tij më thërret mua, thirrje e trishtë,
Si një hënë e lindur ngjyrë gri.

Dashuri, dëgjomë
Kaq butë, kaq pikëllueshëm zëri i tij kurrë s’ka qënë,
Kurrë papërgjigje, dhe i terrët shiu si tani,
Asnjëherë s’ka rënë.

Terr zemrat tona, oh dashuri, lermë të shtrihem e ngrirë
Si zemra e tij pikëllueshëm është shtrirë
Nën gjembat e hënës gri, mykut të zi
Dhe ankimeve të shiut nëpër dhëmbë.

---------

_1)Rahun (Rahoon) emër vendi në Irlandë.
Poezi te shqiperuara nga: Elida BUÇPAPAJ_

----------


## Askusho

*Përktheu: Shpëtim Myshketa*


*MOTRAT*

Kësaj here, ai s'kishte më shpresë: qe goditja e tretë. Natë pas nate (qe kohë pushimesh), kaloja përbri shtëpisë së tij dhe studioja kornizën e ndriçuar të dritares: dhe natë pas nate, më dukej se ndrinte njëlloj - dobët dhe njëtrajtshëm. Po të kishte vdekur, mendoja, do ta shihja pasqyrimin e qirinjve mbi perden errësuese, pasi e dija mirë se dy qirinj duheshin vënë tek koka e të vdekurit. Ai shpesh më kishte thënë: S'e kam të gjatë në këtë botë. Por unë i luaja ato fjalë në erë. Tani e pranoj se paskan qenë të vërteta. 
Çdo natë, ndërsa vështroja lart për nga dritarja, shqiptoja me vete lehtas fjalën paralizë. Për veshët e mi ajo kishte gjithnjë një tingëllim të çuditshëm - si fjala "gnomon"1) e Euklidit dhe fjala "simony"2) e katekizmës. Por tani, më tingëllonte si emri i një qenieje keqbërëse dhe mëkatare. Dhe ndonëse më frikësonte, dëshiroja t'i qëndroja sa më pranë për t'ia vëzhguar punërat e saj vrastare. 
Kur zbrita të darkoja plaku Cotter po tymoste ulur pranë zjarrit. E ndërsa xhaxhesha më hidhte bollgur me lugan, ai, si për t'iu kthyer disa vërejtjeve që kishte hedhur kohë më parë, tha: 
Jo, s'mund të them se ai qe fare... por kishte diçka të veçantë... diçka misterioze që nxirrte krye tek ai. Do t'jua them mendimin tim... Ai filloi të nxjerrë shtëllunga nga çibuku i tij, a thua se tymnaja ia ftillonte mendimet. Plak trazovaç! Fillimisht, kur e njohëm bëhej ca interesant ndërsa fliste për lambikë e serpentina. Porse shpejt u lodha prej tij dhe historive pa fund të distilerisë. 
Unë kam teorinë time rreth asaj, tha ai. Sipas meje, ajo qe njëra nga ata... raste të veçanta... 
Përsëri filloi të tymosë me çibuk pa na e thënë teorinë e tij. Xhaxhai im më pa tek po e kundroja dhe më tha: 
Kështu pra, miku yt i vjetër na la shëndenë, sigurisht, të vjen keq ta dëgjosh. 
Kush? thashë unë. 
Baba Flynn.
Ka vdekur? 
Zoti Cotter sapo na e tha këtu. Ai po kalonte pranë shtëpisë. 
E dija se m'i kishin ngulur sytë ndaj vazhdova të ha sikur lajmi t'mos më interesonte. 
Xhaxhai po ia shpjegonte plakut Cotter: 
Djali dhe ai qenë miq të ngushtë. I mësoi shumë gjëra plakushi dhe që thua ti, thonë se e hante meraku që të bënte dhe më shumë për të. 
Zoti pastë mëshirë për shpirtin e tij! tha xhaxhesha tërë përkushtim. 
Plaku Cotter më shikoi një copë herë. E ndjeva që sytë e tij të zinj, të vegjël dhe shkëlqyes, më vrojtonin, por nuk doja t'ia jepja kënaqësinë duke e ngritur vështrimin nga pjata ime. Ai filloi përsëri të eglendisej me çibukun e tij dhe së fundi pështyu fort në oxhak. S'do t'më pëlqente tha ai, që fëmijët e mi të kishin aq shumë muhabet me një njeri të atillë.
Çfarë kuptoni me këtë, zoti Cotter? e pyeti xhaxhesha ime. Kuptoj, tha plaku Cotter, se s'është mirë për fëmijët. Mendimi ime është: lëre djalin të shoqërohet e të luaj me moshatarët e tij dhe jo të jetë... A e kam mirë, Jack? 
Ky është dhe parimi im, tha xhaxhai. Lëre djalin të mësohet që ta çajë vetë jetën. Ja çfar' i them gjithnjë këtij muskëterit3) këtu: bëj ushtrime. Kur isha djalë bëja banjo verë e dimër. Kjo dhe më ka mbajtur në këmbë deri tani. Stërvitja është më se e bukur dhe e gjerë... zoti Cotter mund të marrë edhe një copëz nga kofsha e dashit, iu drejtua ai xhaxheshës.
Jo, mua jo, tha plaku Cotter. 
Xhaxhesha e solli tavën nga dollapi dhe e vuri mbi tavolinë. 
E përse mendoni se s'është mirë për fëmijët, Zoti Cotter? e pyeti ajo. 
I bën keq fëmije, tha plaku Cotter, pasi ata janë shumë të ndjeshëm. Dhe kur fëmijët shohin gjëra të tilla, ju e dini, u lënë një mbresë... Unë e zura gojën me bollgur nga frika se inati do t'më shkrehej në fjalë. Plakaruqi budalla e hundëspec!  Ishte vonë kur më zuri gjumi. Ndonëse i zemëruar me plakun Cotter, pasi fjalën e hodhi për mua ndërkohë që fliste për fëmijët, unë e vrava gjatë mendjen për t'i kuptuar fjalitë e tij të lëna përgjysmë. Në errësirën e dhomës sime, përfytyroja ta shihja ende fytyrën e hirtë dhe të rrëgjuar të paralitikut. Tërhoqa batanijet përmbi kokë dhe u rreka të mendoj për Krishtlindjen. Por fytyra e hirnosur më ndiqte akoma. Ajo mërmëriti; dhe unë kuptova se donte të rrëfehej. E ndjeva shpirtin tim të më çfaqej në një zonë të këndshme dhe me vese dhe përsëri e gjeta atë duke më pritur. Ajo filloi të më rrëfehej me pëshpërimë; ndërkohë pyesja veten se përse qeshte vazhdimisht dhe përse i kishte buzët aq të lagura me pështymë. Pastaj kujtohesha se ai kishte vdekur nga paraliza dhe e ndjeja se edhe unë po qeshja dobët si për ta çliruar atë nga mëkati i simonisë.
Mëngjesin tjetër, pas sillës, shkova tatëpjetë për të parë shtëpinë e vogël në Great Britain Street. Ishte një dyqan i thjeshtë, i regjistruar nën emrin e pasaktë Drapery4). Dyqani kishte kryesisht çizme fëmijësh dhe çadra; dhe, në ditët e zakonshme, në dritare varej një shënim që thoshte: Çadra. Riveshje. Tani shënimi nuk shihej më pasi kanatet qenë mbyllur. Një buqetë krepi qe lidhur tek çoku i derës me një shirit. Dy varfanjake dhe një postier i ri po lexonin biletën e karfosur tek krepi. U afrova edhe unë dhe lexova: 

l korrik, 1895. 
I përndershmi James Flynn. 
(Më parë, i kishës së Shën Katerinës, Meath Street), 
Gjashtëdhjetë e pesë vjeç. 
U prehtë në paqe! 

Përmbajtja e biletës më bindi që ai kishte vdekur dhe ky fakt më turbulloi. Po të mos kishte vdekur, do t'i kisha shkuar në dhomën e vogël dhe të errët, prapa dyqanit, për ta gjetur ulur në kolltukun e tij pranë zjarrit, thuajse i mbytur në kapotën e tij. 
Ndoshta xhaxhesha do t'më kishte dhënë për të një paketë me High Toast5); kjo dhuratë edhe mund ta kishte zgjuar nga përgjumja marramendëse. Isha pikërisht unë që ia zbrazja paketën brenda kutisë së zezë të duhanit, mbasi duart i dridheshin aq shumë saqë duhej ta derdhte në dysheme gjysmën e duhanit pa ta bënte atë punë. Edhe kur e çonte tek hunda dorën e madhe drithëruese, re të vogla pluhuri i rrëshqitnin nga gishtërinjtë mbi faqen e palltos. Mundet që ato reshje të pareshtura pluhuri duhani i kishin dhënë petkut të vjetër priftëror pamjen e zbehtë jeshilore, pasi shamia e kuqe, me të cilën përpiqej t'i shkundte kokrrizat e rëna, ashtu e nxirë prej njollave javore të bërrnutit, s'ishte më për atë punë. Desha të hyja brenda për ta parë atë, po s'e pata kurajon të trokisja. U largova ngadalë përgjatë anës me diell të rrugës dhe, ndërsa shkoja, lexova nëpër dritaret e dyqaneve të gjitha lajmërimet teatrore. M'u duk e çuditshme që as unë dhe as vetë ajo ditë të mos kishim pamje të përzishme, madje më kaploi një mërzi kur, thellë në vetvete, zbulova një ndjenjë lirie, sikur vdekja e tij të më kishte çliruar nga diçka. Kjo më habiti pasi, siç e kishte thënë një natë më parë xhaxhai, prej tij kisha mësuar shumë gjëra. Ai kishte studiuar në kolegjin irlandez në Romë dhe më kishte mësuar të lexoja saktë latinisht. Më kishte treguar histori rreth katakombeve dhe Napoleon Bonapartit, dhe shpjeguar kuptimin e pjesëve të ndryshme të Meshës dhe veshjeve ceremoniale të priftit. Nganjëherë zbavitej duke më bërë pyetje të vështira - nëse e dija se çfarë qe e udhës të bënte dikush në aksh rrethanë ose nëse këto apo ato mëkate i shlyente vetëm vdekja, apo faleshin, apo qenë veçse difekte, Pyetjet e tij më tregonin se sa komplekse dhe misterioze qenë disa institucione të Kishës të cilat gjithnjë më ishin dukur si aktet më të thjeshta. Detyrat e priftit ndaj eukaristisë6) dhe sekretit të rrëfimit më dukeshin aq serioze sa që çuditesha me kurajon e cilitdo që e merrte atë përgjegjësi; dhe nuk befasohesha kur më tregonte që Etërit e Kishës kishin shkruajtur libra aq të trashë sa dhe Vjetarët e Postave dhe shtypur aq ngushtë sa dhe lajmërimet gjyqësore të gazetave, për të hedhur kështu dritë mbi të gjitha pyetjet e vështira. Shpesh, kur mendoja rreth pyetjes, ose nuk ia dija fare përgjigjen ose ajo qe veçse marrëzi apo mëdyshje, rreth së cilës ai qeshte dhe tunde kokën dy apo tre herë. Nganjëherë kërkonte të përjetoja përgjigjet e meshës, të cilat, falë tij, i kisha mësuar përmendësh; dhe ndërsa bilbiloja, qeshte mendueshëm duke tundur kokën, dhe herë pas here fuste bërnut me se ti zinin të dy gishtërinjtë sa në njërën vrimë të hundës në tjetrën. Kur qeshte, dhëmbët e mëdhenj dhe të pangjyrë i linte t'i dukeshin fare dhe gjuhën t'i varej mbi buzën e poshtme, zakon që para se ta njihja mirë, më kishte bërë të ndihesha keq. Ndërsa po ecja në diell, kujtova fjalët e plakut Cotter dhe u përpoqa të ndërmendja se çfarë tjetër më kishte ndodhur në ëndërr. U kujtova se kisha vënë re perde të gjata kadifeje dhe një llampë të modë, së vjetër që tundej. E ndjeva që isha degdisur shumë larg, në një vend me zakone të çuditshme - në Persi, mendoja... por s'më kujtohej fundi i ëndrrës. 
Në mbrëmje, xhaxhesha më mori me vete për të vizituar shtëpinë e të vdekurit. Dielli kishte perënduar, por xhamat e dritareve që shihnin nga perëndimi pasqyronin ngjyrën e artë murrake të një shtëllunge të madhe reshë. Nannie na priti në sallon dhe xhaxhesha u mjaftua me një shtrëngim duarsh pasi nuk e pa të udhës që t'i fliste me zë të lartë. Plaka e hodhi shikimin pyetës për nga lart dhe, pas miratimit me kokë të xhaxheshës, na bëri rrugë duke iu ngjitur avash-avash shkallares, me kokën e përkulur që mezi i dukej mbi parmakun e saj. Në vendpushimin e parë, ajo ndaloi dhe na dha zemër që të vazhdonim më tej, drejt dhomës së të vdekurit. Xhaxhesha hyri brenda dhe e moshuara, duke e parë që unë mëdyshja, filloi të më ftonte përsëri me lëvizje të përsëritura të dorës. 
Hyra brenda në majë të gishtërinjve. Drita e artë e muzgut, përmes errësueses fundlidhur, qe derdhur në dhomë dhe flakën e qirinjve e shfaqte të zbehtë dhe hollake. Të ndjerin e kishin vënë në arkëmort. Duke ndjekur Nannie-n, që tre u gjunjëzuam tek këmbët e shtratit. Bëra të lutesha por s'i mblidhja dot mendimet pasi shpërqëndrohesha nga mërmërima e së moshuarës. Vura re se sa shkujdesur qe kapur nga prapa fundi i saj dhe se takat e pandoflave qenë të ngrëna poshtë, nga e njëjta anë. Më kaploi fantazia sikur prifti i vjetër po qeshte ndërkohë që rrinte i shtrirë në arkëmort. Por jo. Kur ne u ngritëm dhe shkuam tek kreu i krevatit unë pashë se ai nuk po qeshte. Ai shtrihej atje solemn dhe i bëshëm, i veshur si për altar, me duart e mëdha që mbanin shtrënguar një kaliçe7). Fytyra e tij, e hirtë dhe e gjerë, qe mjaft e inatosur dhe vrimat e zeza të hundëve ishin qarkuar nga një cipëz bardhoshe. E tërë dhoma mbante një erë të rëndë nga lulet. 
Ne bëmë kryqin dhe u larguam. Në dhomën e vogël të katit të poshtëm gjetëm Elizën të ulur mendueshëm në kolltukun e vet.
Hapa rrugën për tek ndenjësja e qoshes ku ulesha zakonisht; ndërkohë, Nannie shkoi tek bufeja dhe nxori që andej një shishe cherry dhe ca gota vere. Ajo i vuri mbi tavolinë dhe na ftoi të merrnim nga një gotë të vogël vere. Pastaj, me një shenjë të së motrës, e hodhi cherry-n në gota dhe na i afroi. Ajo ngulmoi që të merrja dhe ca krokante me krem por unë s'pranova pasi gjatë ngrënies do të bëja mjaft zhurmë. U duk disi e prekur dhe qetësisht e përshkoi dhomën për t'u ulur tek divani, pas së motrës. Qëndruam gojëmbyllur: shikonim të përhumbur oxhakun e shuar. 
Xhaxhesha priti derisa Eliza psherëtiu, pastaj tha: 
Epo fundja, ai shkoi në një botë më të mirë. 
Eliza psherëtiu përsëri dhe e uli kokën për të pohuar. Xhaxhesha, para se ta hidhte një gllënjkë, trokiste gishtin tek bishti i gotës së verës. 
A shkoi... paqësisht? pyeti ajo. 
Oh, krejt i qetë, zonjë, tha Eliza. Ju s'do ta mëtonit dot frymën e tij të fundit. Ai pati një vdekje të bukur, Zoti qoftë lavdëruar! 
Dhe çdo gjë... ?
Atë ORurke qëndroi të martën me të, e vajosi dhe e përgatiti për të gjitha.
Atëherë, ai e dinte? 
E pranoi qetësisht fatin.
Ai dukej kaq i bindur, tha xhaxhesha ime. 
Këto ishin dhe fjalët e gruas që erdhi për ta larë. Ajo tha se ai dukej, ja, sikur po flinte: dukej aq paqësor dhe i bindur. Askush s'do ta mendonte aq të bukur trupin e tij të pajetë. 
Po, vërtetë, tha xhaxhesha. 
Ajo surbi pak më shumë nga gota e saj dhe tha: 
E po, zonjusha Flynn, megjithatë, duhet të jetë një ngushëllim i madh për ju fakti që ia bëtë të gjitha sa mundët. Më duhet ta pohoj se, që të dyja, u treguat shumë të sjella me të. 
Eliza e shtriu fustanin mbi gjunjët e saj. 
Ah, i shuari James! tha ajo. Ndonëse të varfra, Zoti e di që ia bëmë të gjitha sa mundëm: sa qe në këtë botë s'i mungoi asgjë. 
Nannie e kishte përkulur kokën tek jastëku i divanit dhe dukej sikur flinte. 
Ja dhe e gjora Nannie, tha Eliza duke e vështruar, e ronitur tërësisht. Ajo dhe unë, patëm tërë ato punë - pa duhej gjetur gruaja që ta lante, pastaj duhej veshur, pastaj arkëmorti dhe pastaj tërë përgatitjet e Meshës në kishë. Të mos qe atë O'Rurke, nuk e di se çdo të kishim bërë. Ishte ai që na solli tërë ato lule dhe dy mbajtëse qirinjsh nga kisha, dhe shkruajti lajmërimin për Freeman's General dhe bëri tërë letrat për varrimin dhe sigurimet e të varfërit James. A nuk qe fisnike nga ana e tij?, tha xhaxhesha. 
Eliza mbylli sytë dhe e luajti kokën ngadalë. 
Miku i ri s'bëhet kurrë i vjetër, tha ajo, e ç'të duhen miqtë pasi janë thënë e bërë të gjitha, qaja hallin, në daç, një kufome. Pikërisht, kështu është, tha xhaxhesha. Dhe jam e sigurt, se tani që ka shkuar të marrë shpërblimin e përjetshëm, nuk do t'ju harrojë ju dhe tërë mirësjedhjen tuaj. 
Ah, i varfri James! tha Eliza: Ai nuk qe shqetësim i madh për ne. S'do ta dëgjonit në shtëpi më fort se sa tani. Megjithatë, unë e di që ai ka shkuar dhe e gjitha kjo... 
Kur e gjitha të ketë mbaruar, atëbotë do t'ia ndjeni mungesën, tha xhaxhesha. 
E di atë, tha Eliza, Unë s'do t'ia sjell më kupën e tij me lëng mishi, as edhe ju, zonjë, bërnutin e tij. Ah i gjori James! 
Ajo ndali, sikur fshehurazi po ndërlidhesh me të kaluarën, pastaj tha me mëndje të kthjellët: 
A e dini, kohët e fundit vura re tek ai një sjellje të çuditshme. Sa herë që i sillja supën, e shihja librin e tij të lutjeve rrëzuar përdhe ndërsa vetë atë me kurrizin mbështetur karriges dhe gojën e hapur. Ajo e vuri gishtin tek hunda duke mrrudhur fytyrën; pastaj vazhdoi: Ai s'pushonte së thëni se një ditë të bukur, para fundverës, do të bënte, së bashku me mua dhe Nannie-n, një shëtitje me karrocë që të shihte dhe një herë shtëpinë e vjetër në Irishtown, ku lindëm të gjithë. Veç t'i gjenim njërën nga karrocat e modës, ato që s'bënin zhurmë dhe për të cilat i foli Atë O'Rurke, me rrota reumatike8) dhe që merreshin lirë tek Johnny Rush, atje përtej rrugës, dhe pastaj, një të shtunë në mbrëmje, të xhironim që të tre. Për këtë e kishte mendjen e ndarë... I shkreti James!
Zoti pastë mëshirë për shpirtin e tij! tha xhaxhesha. 
Eliza nxori shaminë dhe me të fshiu sytë. Pastaj e futi përsëri në xhep dhe për ca kohë e vështroi përhumbur dhe pa folur zjarrin e shuar në oxhak. 
Gjithnjë qe tepër i saktë, tha ajo. Detyrat priftërore qenë gjë e madhe për të. Dhe pastaj, s'kemi pse e fshehim, jeta e tij qe vetëm mërzi dhe zemërim.
Po, tha xhaxhesha. Qe njeri i pakënaqur. Dukej qartë. 
Dhomën e vogël e mbuloi qetësia; nën hijen e saj iu afrova tavolinës dhe pasi e shijova cherry-n tim u ktheva pa u ndjerë tek karrigia ime në qoshe. Eliza kishte rënë në ëndërrime të thella. e pritëm me respekt që ajo ta thyente qetësinë: dhe, pas një heshtjeje të gjatë, ajo tha ngadalë: 
Qe ajo kaliçe, të cilën e theu... Pikërisht, ajo qe dhe fillimi. Patjetër, mendoj, i thanë të mos e hante meraku për të, pasi ajo qe bosh. Por megjithatë... I thanë se faji qe i djalit. Por James i gjorë qe aq nervoz, Zoti pastë mëshirë për të! 
Vallë, për shkak të saj? pyeti xhaxhesha. Unë dëgjova diçka... 
Eliza pohoi me kokë. 
Ajo ia çarti mendjen, tha. Pas asaj ngjarje, ai u mrrull në vetvete, nuk fliste me njeri dhe sillej vërdallë i vetmuar. Kështu, një natë duhej që të shkonte në një shërbesë por s'e gjenin kërkund. Shikuan kudo - lart e poshtë; megjithatë, një gjurmë s'ia panë kund. Së fundi, sakrestani e hodhi fjalën për në kishë. Kështu, morën çelësat dhe e hapën kishën, dhe sakrestani, Atë O'Rurke dhe një prift tjetër që ishte atje sollën një kandil që ta kërkonin... E çfar' tjetër mund t'ju shkojë ndërmend përveç pranisë së tij? - ulur fillikat në errësirën e dhomëzës së tij të rrëfimit, krejtësisht i zgjuar, ai sikur qeshte butësisht ndërvete. 
Ajo ndali papritur sikur dëgjoi diçka. Edhe unë i ngrita veshët; por në shtëpi s'pipëtinte gjë: e unë e dija se prifti i vjetër akoma qëndronte shtrirë në arkëmortin e tij, ashtu siç dhe e kishim parë - i rëndë dhe grindavec në vdekje, me kupën e pavlerë mbi gjoks. Eliza e kapi fillin: 
Krejtësisht i zgjuar dhe sikur qeshte ndërvete... Dhe pastaj, kur e panë ashtu, menduan pa mëdyshje se një dërrasë i qe vithisur... 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1) Kolona, pingule mbi një plan horizontal, që shënjon saktësisht mesditën kur hija e saj bie në drejtimin e meridianit dhe gjatësinë e ka më të vogël. 
2) Tregtim sendesh të shenjta. 
3) Në origjinal: Rosicrucian (=anëtar i shoqërisë sekrete të Masonerisë. Masonët kishin si parullë: "Një për të gjithë, të gjithë për një"). 
4) Dyqan që tregton stofra dhe veshje. 
5) duhan i bërë pluhur: 
6) Kungatës 
7) Kupë e madhe vere, mbahet në altar për shërbesat fetare. 
8) Gabim padashje i Elizës, në vend të pneumatike - me ajër nën presion.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## drague

shum me vrull i ke hy shoku

konsumoni njiher shkrimtaret tone

----------


## shofer

duhen 5 vjet te lexosh ato qe postoi shoku per 5 minuta  :perqeshje:

----------


## drague

> duhen 5 vjet te lexosh ato qe postoi shoku per 5 minuta


si virus shoku xhuxhumaku :pa dhembe:

----------


## shofer

ne jena antivirus :perqeshje: 

lol

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Askusho

Pershendetje, thjesht doja te shtoja arkivat e mia ketu... per te shtuar kete pasuri tonen...

----------


## shoku_tanku

Se pari ju felenderoj per materialet qe keni sjelle ketu dhe do ju lutesha te sillnit edhe te tjera nese mundeni,kaps'kapprape!

Kerkoj ndjese por desha te dija nese eshte perkthyer ne shqip "Zgjimi i Fineganeve" apo ende jo?

----------


## Askusho

Kerkimi ne internet nuk me dha asnje rezultat te jete botuar!

----------


## shoku_tanku

Sikur ta dija,nuk ma do mendja te jete botuar,duhet te presim edhe nja 10-15 vjet deri sa te dale nje perkthyes i afte dhe i krisur ne te njejten kohe...gjate kesaj kohe une po i futem mesimit te anglishtes ne menyre qe te kem shansin ta lexoj me perpara se kushedi c'behet deri atehere..mund te na vijne vepra Marsianesh dhe te na bejne te humbasim interesin per veprat e Xhojsit...

----------


## Askusho

Shpresoj ta lexosh vete ne origjinal... Tanku...

----------


## shoku_tanku

Ashtu shpresoj edhe une vetem se me frigon fakti se nese mesoj anglisht dhe dashurohem pas vellimeve origjinale nuk me behet me te lexoj veprat e perkthyera ne shqip dhe nje lexues me pak per perkthyesit tane eshte nje humbje vertet e madhe,gati gati me permasa tragjike do te thosha...

----------


## Askusho

*James Joyce*





*Një nënë*
_(tregim)_



*Shqipëroi: Erion Kristo*




Zoti Holohan, sekretari i shoqërisë Eire Abu, kishte bredhur poshtë e përpjetë Dublinit për gati një muaj, me duart dhe xhepat plot me letra, duke u përpjekur të organizonte një seri koncertesh. Ishte i çalë dhe për këtë miqtë e quanin Çalashi Holohan. Ecte vazhdimisht dhe qëndronte për orë tëra nëpër këndet e rrugëve, duke diskutuar për pikëpamjet e tij e duke marrë shënime, por në fund ishte zonja Kerni që organizoi gjithçka.
Zonjusha Devlin ishte bërë zonja Kerni nga inati. Qe edukuar në një kolegj të shkëlqyer, ku kishte mësuar frëngjisht dhe muzikë. Meqë ishte e zbehtë nga natyra dhe e prerë në karakter, në shkollë nuk kishte zënë miq. Pasi arriti moshën e martesës, e dërguan në shumë shtëpi, ku mënyra e saj e të luajturit të muzikës dhe sjelljet e saj të virtytshme ishin të mirëpritura. Ulej në mes të të ftohtit me breroren e talenteve të saj, duke pritur ndonjë lajkatar që ti afrohej dhe ti ofronte një jetë të shkëlqyer, por të rinjtë që njihte ishin të zakonshëm dhe asaj nuk i pëlqenin fare, prandaj ngushëllonte dëshirat e saj romantike, duke ngrënë fshehtas një sasi të madhe llokumesh. Megjithatë, kur iu afrua kufirit të moshës dhe kur gjuhët e shoqeve filluan të zgjidheshin, i bëri të heshtnin duke u martuar me zotin Kerni, një këpucar i lagjes Ormond.
Ishte shumë më i moshuar se ajo. Biseda e tij serioze zhvillohej me intervale në mjekrën e madhe ngjyrë gështenjë. Pas vitit të parë të jetës bashkëshortore, zonja Kerni kishte kuptuar se një njeri i tillë do të rezistonte më shumë se një person romantik. Ishte esëll, kursimtar dhe i devotshëm. Shkonte të falej çdo të premte, herë - herë me të, por më shpesh vetëm. Nëpër festat në shtëpitë e huaja, kur ajo ngrinte padukshmërisht vetullat, ai ngrihej për të ikur dhe kur mundohej nga kolla, ajo i hidhte jorganin prej puplash dhe i bënte ponç me rum. Ai ishte një baba model. Duke i paguar një shoqërie një shumë modeste çdo javë, i kishte siguruar të dy vajzave një pajë prej 100 sterlinash. E kishte çuar vajzën e madhe, Katlinin, në një manastir të mirë, ku kishte mësuar frëngjisht dhe muzikë e më pas i kishte paguar mësimet në konservator.
Kur Rilindja Irlandeze filloi të ndihej, zonja Kerni vendosi të përfitonte nga emri i vajzërisë dhe solli një mësues të gjuhës irlandeze në shtëpi. Katlini dhe motra e saj u dërguan kartolina irlandeze të ilustruara miqve të tyre dhe miqtë po ashtu u dërguan atyre kartolina irlandeze të ilustruara. Të dielave, kur zoti Kerni shkonte me familjen në katedrale, pas meshës, një turmë e vogël njerëzish mblidhej në këndin e rrugës Katedrale. Ishin të gjithë miq të Kernit, të apasionuar pas muzikës ose patriotë. Pasi mbaronin gjithë thashethemet, shtrëngonin duart me njëri tjetrin të gjithë së bashku dhe përshëndeteshin në gjuhën e tyre, duke qeshur nga kryqëzimi i kaq shumë duarve. Shumë shpejt, emri i Katlin Kernit filloi të flitej në gojët e njerëzve. Njerëzit thoshin se ishte muzikante e mirë dhe një vajzë shumë e dashur, e përveç këtyre, besonte në lëvizjen gjuhësore. Zonja Kerni ishte shumë e kënaqur. Prandaj nuk u çudit, kur një ditë, zoti Holohan shkoi tek ajo me propozimin që e bija të ishte shoqëruese në një seri prej katër koncertesh, që shoqëria e tij do të jepte në Sallën Antike të koncerteve. E shoqëroi në sallon, e uli dhe nxori një çajnik bashkë me kutinë e biskotave. Hyri me mish e me shpirt në hollësitë e iniciativës, këshilloi e shkëshilloi dhe në fund u hartua një kontratë, ku Katlini do të merrte tetë gine për shërbimet e saj si shoqëruese në piano në katër koncertet e mëdha.
Meqë zoti Holohan ishte fillestar në punë të tilla, zonja Kerni e ndihmoi të përgatiste numrat e programit. Kishte takt. E dinte se cili artist duhej të shfaqej me germa të mëdha dhe cili artist me germa të vogla. E dinte se tenorit të parë nuk do ti pëlqente të dilte në skenë pas një skeçi të zotit Mid. Që publiku të kënaqej vazhdimisht, futi disa numra të pasigurt midis sukseseve të vjetra. Zoti Holohan i bënte vizita çdo ditë për tu këshilluar. Ishte gjithmonë e përzemërt dhe plot me këshilla. Një mikeshë e vërtetë. Shtynte çajnikun drejt tij duke thënë:
Pi, zoti Holohan ! Mos ki gajle !
Gjithçka shkoi si në vaj. Zonja Kerni bleu tek Braun Tomasi, një fustan të kuq të mrekullueshëm për Katlinin. Kushtoi goxha, por ka raste kur lejohet të shpenzosh pak. Mori një duzinë bileta nga dy shilinga për koncertin final dhe ua dërgoi atyre miqve, të cilët nuk vinin ndryshe. Nuk harroi asgjë dhe falë saj, gjithë çmund të bëhej u bë.
Koncertet do të jepeshin nga e mërkura në të shtunë. Kur zonja Kerni shkoi të mërkurën në mbrëmje me të bijën në Sallën Antike, nuk i pëlqyen gjërat që pa. Ca të rinj, me distinktiva blu nëpër xhaketa, qëndronin pa bërë asgjë në dhomën e zhveshjes dhe askush nuk kishte veshur kostum mbrëmjeje. Kaloi tej me të bijën dhe me një shikim të shpejtë përmes portës së hapur, kuptoi pse portierët ishin kaq të plogët. Në fillim pyeti nëse kishte gabuar orën. Jo, donte dhe 20 minuta të shkonte ora tetë.
Në dhomën e zhveshjes, pas skenës, u njoh me sekretarin tjetër të shoqërisë, zotin Ficpatrik. Buzëqeshi dhe i shtrëngoi dorën. Ishte një burrec fytyrëbardhë. Vuri re se mbante me kujdes një kapele kafe të flashkët majë kokës dhe kishte një theks të shtruar. Në dorë mbante një program dhe ndërsa fliste, këputi një copë nga programi. Dukej se i përballonte me qejf zhgënjimet. Zoti Holohan hynte çdo minutë, duke sjellë lajme nga shitësi i biletave. Artistët flisnin me shqetësim mes tyre, duke hedhur kohë pas kohe shikime në pasqyrë dhe duke mbledhur partiturat. Kur shkoi ora tetë e gjysmë, njerëzit e pakët në sallë filluan të shfaqnin dëshirën për tu argëtuar. 
Zoti Ficpatrik hyri, i buzëqeshi vakët sallës dhe tha:
Zonja dhe zotërinj. Besoj se është më mirë të fillojmë me kërcimet.
Zonja Kerni e shoqëroi rrokjen e fundit me një shikim përçmues, pastaj i tha së bijës me zë inkurajues:
Je gati e dashur ?
Kur i erdhi rasti, e mori mënjanë zotin Holohan dhe i kërkoi shpjegime. I tha se komiteti kishte gabuar me katër koncertet; katër ishin shumë.
Kurse artistët, natyrisht bëjnë çështë e mundur, por në të vërtetë nuk vlejnë hiç.
Zoti Holohan e pranoi që artistët nuk vlenin hiç, por komiteti kishte vendosur që tre koncertet e para të iknin kot për të ruajtur talentet për koncertin e fundit të së shtunës. Zonja Kerni nuk tha asgjë, por ndërsa numrat mediokër vazhdonin në skenë dhe publiku pakësohej vazhdimisht, filloi të pendohej për shpenzimet që kishte bërë për një koncert të tillë. Kishte diçka që nuk shkonte në mënyrën se si paraqiteshin gjërat dhe buzëqeshja e vakët e zotit Ficpatrik e acaronte së tepërmi. Megjithatë, nuk tha asgjë dhe priti të shihte se si do të mbaronte. Koncerti mbaroi pak para orës dhjetë dhe të gjithë nxituan për në shtëpitë e tyre.
Koncerti i së enjtes mbrëma kishte më shumë njerëz, por zonja Kerni e kuptoi menjëherë se teatri ishte mbushur me biletat falas. Publiku u soll padenjësisht, sikur koncerti të ishte një provë e zakonshme pa përgjegjësi. Zoti Ficpatrik dukej se po kënaqej, ndërsa zonja Kerni po nxehej me qëndrimin e tij. Ai qëndronte në cep të siparit, duke nxjerrë herë pas here kokën dhe duke shkëmbyer të qeshura me dy miq në këndin e ballkonatës. Gjatë mbrëmjes, zonja Kerni mori vesh se koncerti i së premtes nuk do të shfaqej dhe se komiteti kishte tundur qiell e dhe për të shitur të gjitha biletat e së shtunës. Kur dëgjoi këtë, shkoi të gjente zotin Holohan. E zuri ndërsa dilte duke çaluar, me një gotë limonatë për një zonjushe dhe e pyeti nëse ishte e vërtetë. Po, ishte e vërtetë.
Natyrisht kjo nuk e ndryshon kontratën tha. Kontrata ishte për katër koncerte.
Zoti Holohan dukej se nxitonte; e këshilloi të fliste me zotin Ficpatrik. Zonja Kerni tani filloi të trembej. E thërriti zotin Ficpatrik nga sipari dhe i tha se e bija ishte impenjuar për katër koncerte dhe sipas pikave të kontratës duhej të merrte shumën e vendosur që në fillim, pavarësisht nëse shoqëria jepte apo jo katër koncerte. Zoti Ficpatrik që nuk e kuptoi menjëherë çpo ndodhte, u duk i paaftë për ta zgjidhur çështjen dhe tha se do tia paraqiste komitetit për shqyrtim. Inati i zonjës Kerni filloi të lëvizte shpejt nëpër faqet e saj dhe iu desh të përmbahej nga të pyeturit:
E kush është Komiteti, të lutem?
Por e dinte se nuk ishte e hijshme, ndaj heshti.
Të premten në mëngjes nëpër rrugët e Dublinit u shpërndanë djem me pako me reklama. Reklama të veçanta dolën në të gjitha gazetat e mbrëmjes, duke i kujtuar dashamirësve të muzikës se çfarë kënaqësie i priste mbrëmjen pasardhëse. Zonja Kerni u qetësua pak, por i tregoi bashkëshortit gjithë dyshimet e saj. Ai e dëgjoi me vëmendje dhe tha se më mira do ishte që ai ta shoqëronte të shtunën në mbrëmje. Ajo pranoi. E respektonte të shoqin pikërisht siç respektonte postën qendrore, si diçka të gjerë, të sigurt dhe të qëndrueshme; e megjithëse e njihte mirë, e vlerësonte si mashkull. Ishte e kënaqur që i kishte propozuar për të ardhur me të.
Erdhi mbrëmja e koncertit të madh. Zonja Kerni, me gjithë burrin dhe të bijën, mbërritën në Sallën Antike tre çerek ore përpara fillimit të koncertit. Fati e donte që atë mbrëmje të binte shi. Zonja Kerni i la të shoqit rrobat dhe partiturat e së bijës dhe brodhi tërë ndërtesën në kërkim të zotit Holohan e të zotit Ficpatrik. Nuk arriti të gjente asnjë prej të dyve. Pyeti portierët nëse kishte ndonjë nga komiteti në sallë dhe pas shumë vështirësish, një portier solli një farë gruaje, zonjushën Beirn, së cilës zonja Kerni i tha se kërkonte ndonjë nga sekretarët. Zonjusha Beirn po i priste të vinin nga çasti në çast dhe e pyeti nëse mund të bënte ndonjë gjë për të. Zonja Kerni i hodhi një shikim depërtues fytyrës së saj të shkuar në moshë dhe iu përgjigj:
Jo, faleminderit !
Zonjusha Beirn shpresonte që teatri të ishte plot. Pa shiun jashtë, derisa trishtimi i rrugës së lagur fshiu gjithë besimin dhe entuziazmin e fytyrës së saj të shtrembër. Pastaj psherëtiu lehtë dhe tha:
Ah, po ! Një Zot e di sa jemi përpjekur.
Zonja Kerni u kthye në dhomën e zhveshjes.
Artistët po vinin. Basi dhe tenori i dytë kishin mbërritur. Basi, zoti Dugan, ishte një i ri thatim me mustaqe të zeza të rralluara, biri i një portieri të një zyre në qytet dhe kur ishte fëmijë kishte kënduar nota basi të zgjatura në hyrjen plot me jehonë të zyrës së tet. Nga një gjendje e tillë e përulur ishte ngritur, derisa ishte bërë një artist i klasit të parë. Ishte shfaqur në një opera lirike. Një mbrëmje, pasi ishte sëmurur një artist, kishte luajtur pjesën e mbretit në operën Maritana, në teatrin e Mbretëreshës. I këndoi ariet e veta me shumë ndjenjë e volum dhe u prit ngrohtë nga publiku. Megjithatë, nuk bëri figurë të mirë, ngaqë pastronte pa dashur hundët me duart me dorashka. Ishte modest dhe fliste pak. I thoshte ju-të dhe ti-të me një zë kaq të ulët, saqë askujt nuk i binin në sy dhe nuk pinte kurrë ndonjë gjë më të fortë se qumështi, për zërin e tij. Zoti Bel, tenori i dytë, ishte një burrec biond që çdo vit konkurronte për çmimin Feis Koil. Në provën e tij të katërt kishte fituar medaljen e bronztë. Ishte tej mase nervoz dhe xheloz ndaj tenorëve të tjerë, dhe e fshihte xhelozinë me një miqësi të tepruar. Ishte i prirë nga karakteri ti shpjegonte njerëzve, se çfarë mundimi ishte një koncert për atë. Prandaj, kur pa zotin Dugan, iu afrua dhe e pyeti:
Edhe ju do të këndoni ?
Po !, tha zoti Dugan.
Zoti Bel qeshi me shokun e vet, i shtriu dorën dhe tha:
Jepe këtu !
Zonja Kerni kaloi përtej dy të rinjve dhe shkoi tek cepi i siparit për të parë teatrin. Vendet po mbusheshin me shpejtësi dhe njerëzit dukeshin në humor. U kthye pas dhe filloi të fliste mënjanë me të shoqin. Biseda e tyre kishte të bënte me Katlinin, sepse e shikonin shpesh, ndërsa fliste në këmbë me një nga shoqet e saj patriote, zonjushën Hejli, kontralton. Një grua e panjohur dhe e vetmuar, me fytyrë të zbehtë, ecte nëpër dhomë. Gratë ndiqnin me sy të rreptë fustanin blu veshur shtrëngueshëm në atë trup të dobët. Dikush tha se ishte zonja Glin, sopranoja.
Pyes veten se ku e kanë gjetur, i tha Katlini zonjushës Hejli. Jam e sigurt që skam dëgjuar të flitet ndonjëherë për të.
Zonjushës Hejli iu desh të qeshte. Zoti Holohan në atë çast hyri duke çaluar në dhomën e zhveshjes dhe dy zonjushat e pyetën se kush ishte e panjohura. Zoti Holohan u tha se ishte madamë Glin nga Londra. Madamë Glini ndenji në një cep të dhomës, duke mbajtur rreptë përpara vetes një partiturë muzikore dhe duke ndryshuar kohë pas kohe drejtimin e shikimit të saj të trembur. Zhurma në sallë filloi të dëgjohej më shkoqur. Tenori i parë dhe baritoni erdhën së bashku. Ishin veshur mirë, të shëndetshëm e të kënaqur sollën një frymë ngrohtësie në shoqëri.
Zonja Kerni u afrua me të bijën dhe filloi të fliste ëmbël me ta. Donte ta kishte mirë, por ndërsa sforcohej të ishte e sjellshme, sytë e saj ndiqnin lëvizjet e çala dhe gjarpëruese të zotit Holohan. Kur mundi, u shkëput prej tyre dhe i shkoi pas.
Zoti Holohan, doja tju flisja një minutë, tha.
Të dy u drejtuan në një kënd të fshehtë të korridorit. Zonja Kerni e pyeti se kur do ta paguanin të bijën. Zoti Holohan i tha se një detyrë të tillë e kishte zoti Ficpatrik. E bija kishte firmosur një kontratë prej tetë ginesh dhe duhej të paguhej. Zoti Holohan tha se nuk ishin punët e tij.
Përse nuk janë punët tuaja ?, pyeti zonja Kerni. A nuk e sollët ju kontratën ? Megjithatë, nëse nuk janë punët tuaja, janë punët e mia dhe dua të di çbëhet.
Do bëje mirë të flisje me zotin Ficpatrik, tha zoti Holohan prerë.
Nuk di asgjë për zotin Ficpatrik, përsëriti zonja Kerni. Kam kontratën time dhe kam ndërmend ta respektoj.
Kur u kthye në dhomën e zhveshjes, faqet i kishte të ndezura. Dhoma ishte gjallëruar. Dy njerëz me kostum mbrëmjeje rrinin pranë oxhakut dhe bisedonin me qejf me zonjushën Hejli dhe baritonin. Ishin gazetari i Frimanit dhe zoti OMaden Burk. Gazetari i Frimanit kishte hyrë për të thënë se nuk mund ta shihte koncertin, sepse duhej të bënte kronikën e konferencës që një prift amerikan mbante në Mansion Hauz. Tha që tia linin kronikën e koncertit në zyrën e Frimanit dhe se ai do ta fuste në gazetë. Ishte një burrë me flokë ngjyrë gri, me një zë bindës dhe i zellshëm. Mbante në duar një cigare dhe aroma e tymit fluturonte pranë. Nuk kishte qëllim të rrinte as edhe një minutë, sepse koncertet dhe artistët e mërzisnin tmerrësisht, por vazhdonte të qëndronte i mbështetur pranë oxhakut. Zonjusha Hejli rrinte para tij në këmbë, duke folur e qeshur. Ishte mjaft plak për të dyshuar ndonjë arsye për tërë atë mirësjellje, por mjaft i ri në shpirt për të mos nxjerrë ndonjë përfitim nga ato çaste. Shqisat e tij ishin të tërhequra nga ngrohtësia, aroma dhe ngjyra e atij trupi. Ishte i ndërgjegjshëm se gjoksi që ulej dhe ngrihej përpara tij, se të qeshurat, aroma dhe shikimet joshëse i dhuroheshin atij. Kur nuk mundi të ëndërronte më gjatë e përshëndeti i pakënaqur.
OMaden Burku do ta shkruajë artikullin, i shpjegoi zotit Holohan, dhe unë do ta fus në gazetë.
Faleminderit pafundësisht, zoti Hendrik, tha zoti Holohan. E di që do ta bëni. A do të pini ndonjë gjë para se të ikni ?
Me kënaqësi, tha zoti Hendrik.
Dy burrat u drejtuan përgjatë korridoreve të ngushta dhe nëpër një shkallë të errët arritën në një dhomë të veçuar, ku një nga portierët po hapte ca shishe me pije. Ndërkohë OMaden Burku e kishte zbuluar dhomën me nuhatje. Ishte një burrë i këndshëm, i moshuar, por e mbante drejt trupin e fuqishëm, kur pushonte nën një ombrellë të madhe mëndafshi. Emri i shkëlqyer i lindjes ishte si një tjetër ombrellë mbi të cilën qëndronte në ekuilibër problemi i financave të tij. Ishte shumë i respektuar.
Ndërsa zoti Holohan po bisedonte me gazetarin e Frimanit, zonja Kerni fliste kaq ashpër me të shoqin, saqë ai i kërkoi të ulte zërin. Në dhomën e zhveshjes biseda me të tjerët ishte bërë e rreptë. Zoti Bel, numri i parë, ishte në këmbë gati me partiturat e tij, por shoqëruesja dukej se nuk donte të lëvizte. Diçka nuk shkonte. Zoti Kerni shikonte drejt përpara vetes, duke lëmuar mjekrën, ndërsa zonja Kerni fliste në veshin e Katlinit me forcë. Nga salla vinin tinguj inkurajimi, përplasje duarsh dhe këmbësh. Tenori i parë, baritoni dhe zonjusha Hejli rrinin bashkë, duke pritur të qetë, por nervat e zotit Bel ishin shumë të tronditura, sepse kishte frikë mos publiku mendonte se kishte ardhur me vonesë.
Zoti Holohan dhe zoti OMaden Burk hynë në dhomë. Iu afruan zonjës Kerni dhe i folën rreptë. Ndërsa flisnin, zhurma në sallë bëhej edhe më e fortë. Zoti Holohan u skuq dhe u nxeh. Fliste shpejt, por zonja Kerni thoshte prerë:
Nuk do të vazhdojë. Duhet të marrë tetë ginetë që i takojnë.
Zoti Holohan tregoi me dëshpërim sallën ku publiku përplaste duart dhe këmbët. I foli edhe zotit Kerni dhe Katlinit, por zoti Kerni vazhdonte të lëmonte mjekrën e vet dhe Katlini e mbante kokën ulur, duke luajtur majën e këpucës së re. Nuk ishte faji i saj. Zonja Kerni përsëriti:
Nuk do të vazhdojë pa marrë paratë.
Pas një dueli me fjalë, zoti Holohan u nis me shpejtësi duke çaluar. Dhoma ishte e heshtur. Kur nga heshtja tensioni u bë më i fortë, zonjusha Hejli i tha baritonit:
A e patë zonjën Pat Kampbell këtë mbrëmje ?
Baritoni nuk e kishte parë, por i kishin thënë se ishte shumë mirë. Biseda nuk vazhdoi më gjatë. Tenori i parë përkuli kokën dhe filloi të numëronte hallkat e zinxhirit të artë që kishte varur në brez, duke buzëqeshur dhe duke kënduar nota kot më kot me gojën mbyllur. Kohë pas kohe, të gjithë i hidhnin ndonjë shikim zonjës Kerni.
Zhurma në sallë ishte kthyer në potere, kur zoti Ficpatrik u vërsul në dhomë, ndjekur nga zoti Holohan që gulçonte. Në sallë kishin filluar fishkëllimat. Zoti Ficpatrik mbante në duar disa bankënota. Numëroi katër duke ia vënë në dorë zonjës Kerni dhe i tha se do ta merrte pjesën tjetër gjatë pushimit.
Mungojnë katër shilinga, tha zonja Kerni.
Por Katlini mori pelerinën dhe ia priti:
Shkojmë zoti Bel, për numrin e parë. Këngëtari dhe shoqëruesja dolën bashkë. Poterja në sallë u pakësua, u bë një heshtje prej disa sekondash, pastaj u dëgjua pianoja.
Pjesa e parë e koncertit pati shumë sukses, përveç numrit të madamë Glinit. Zonja e shkretë e këndoi Kilarnein me një zë të lodhur, me të gjitha manierizmat e intonimit dhe theksimit, që besonte se e bënin elegante këngën e saj. Dukej sikur ishte ringjallur nga ndonjë rekuizitë teatri dhe salla u tall me notat e larta dhe qaramane të saj. Megjithatë, tenori i parë dhe kontraltua e shkundën teatrin nga duartrokitjet. Katlini luajti disa pjesë të zgjedhura ariesh irlandeze dhe u duartrokit bujarisht. Pjesa e parë mbaroi me një pjesë prekëse patriotike, recituar nga një zonjushe që organizonte koncerte për amatorë. U duartrokit me meritë dhe kur mbaroi, njerëzit dolën të kënaqur.
Gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe dhoma e zhveshjes ishte si një koshere e tollovitur. Në një kënd ishin zoti Holohan, zoti Ficpatrik, zonjusha Beirn, dy nga portierët, baritoni, basi dhe zoti OMaden Burk. Zoti OMaden Burk tha se ishte skena më skandaloze që kishte parë ndonjëherë. Pas kësaj, karriera muzikore e zonjës Katlin Kerni në Dublin ishte e mbyllur. E pyetën baritonin se çfarë mendonte për sjelljen e zonjës Kerni. Ai nuk kishte dëshirë të fliste. Ia kishin paguar lekët që i takonin dhe donte të ishte në paqe me të gjithë. Megjithatë, tha se zonja Kerni mund ti kishte vlerësuar pak më tepër artistët. Portierët dhe sekretarët diskutonin me zjarr se çduhej të bënin gjatë pushimit.
Jam dakord me zonjushën Beirn, tha zoti OMaden Burk. Mos i jepni asgjë.
Në cepin tjetër të dhomës ishte zonja Kerni me të shoqin, zoti Bel, zonjusha Hejli dhe zonjusha që kishte recituar pjesën patriotike. Zonja Kerni tha se komiteti e kishte trajtuar në mënyrë skandaloze. Nuk kishte kursyer as mundim, as shpenzime dhe ja se si e shpërblyen.
Mendonin se kishin të bënin vetëm më një çupërlinë dhe se mund të silleshin pa respekt, por ajo do tu tregonte se gaboheshin. Nuk do të kishin guxuar ta trajtonin ashtu, sikur të kishte qenë burrë. Ajo do të bënte që e bija të fitonte të drejtat e saj. Asnjë nuk mund tia hidhte. Nëse nuk i paguanin deri edhe shilingën e fundit, në Dublin nuk do të flitej për gjë tjetër. Natyrisht i vinte keq për artistët, por çmund të bënte tjetër ? Iu drejtua tenorit të dytë, i cili tha se sipas tij nuk e kishin trajtuar mirë. Pastaj iu drejtua zonjushës Hejli. Zonjusha Hejli donte të bashkohej me grupin tjetër, por nuk mundej, sepse ishte mikeshë e Katlinit dhe Kernët e kishin ftuar shpesh në shtëpinë e tyre.
Sapo mbaroi pjesa e parë, Zoti Ficpatrik dhe zoti Holohan iu afruan zonjës Kerni dhe i thanë se katër ginitë e tjera do ti paguheshin pas mbledhjes së komitetit të martën e ardhshme dhe nëse e bija nuk do të luante në pjesën e dytë, komiteti do ta quante të prishur kontratën dhe nuk do ti paguante asgjë.
Unë nuk pashë ndonjë Komitet, tha zonja Kerni hidhur. Vajza ime ka kontratë. Ose do të marrë katër ginetë, ose këmba e saj nuk shkel në skenë.
Çuditem me ju zonja Kerni, tha zoti Holohan. Nuk do ta kisha besuar kurrë se do të na trajtonit në këtë mënyrë.
Po ju në çmënyrë më trajtuat ?, pyeti zonja Kerni.
Fytyra i kishte marrë një ngjyrë të hidhur dhe dukej se donte ti mbyste.
Po kërkoj të drejta e mia, tha.
Ndoshta duhet të jesh pak më me cipë, tha zoti Holohan.
Ashtu, hë ?... Por kur ju pyes se kur do të paguhet ime bijë, nuk më jep askush ndonjë përgjigje të sjellshme.
Tundi kokën dhe imitoi me një zë të çjerrë:
Duhet të flas me sekretarin. Nuk është puna ime. Jam i mirë për-të-bërë-mashtruesin-unë.
Mendoja se ishit një zonjë tha zoti Holohan, duke u larguar befas nga ajo.
Pas kësaj, sjellja e zonjës Kerni u përçmua nga të gjithë. Të gjithë miratuan atë që kishte thënë komiteti. Ajo qëndronte tek porta, si e ndërkryer nga tërbimi, duke diskutuar me të shoqin dhe të bijën. Priti deri në çastin kur fillonte pjesa e dytë me shpresën që sekretarët ti afroheshin, por zonjusha Hejli kishte pranuar të luante disa pjesë në piano. Zonjës Kerni iu desh të mënjanohej për të lejuar baritonin dhe shoqëruesen e tij të shkonin drejt e në skenë. Qëndroi e palëvizur për një çast, si një imazh i hirtë guri dhe kur tingujt e parë të këngës i erdhën në vesh, mbërtheu mantelin e së bijës dhe i tha të shoqit:
Gjej një karrocë !
Ai doli menjëherë. Zonja Kerni e mbështolli të bijën me mantel dhe e ndoqi pas. Ndërsa kapërcente pragun, u ndal dhe i hodhi një shikim të rreptë në fytyrë zotit Holohan.
Me ju nuk mbaron këtu, tha.
Kurse me ju mbaron, tha zoti Holohan.
Katlini ndoqi të ëmën butësisht. Zoti Holohan filloi të ecte poshtë e përpjetë nëpër dhomë për tu qetësuar, sepse e ndiente lëkurën si prush.
Çzonjë e bukur !, tha. Oh, çzonjë e bukur !
Veproi drejt, Holohan, tha zoti OMaden Burk, duke u mbështetur i sigurt në ombrellën e vet.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

* Joyce i dashuruar dhe i shfrenuar*

Përgatiti: Blerta Hyska.

Jemi në qershor 1904 në Dublin, dy irlandezë takohen në rrugë. Ajo, Nora, 20 vjeç është shërbyese në një hotel të qytetit. (The Finns, mbajeni download (4)mend këtë emër). Ai, 22 vjeç, së shpejti do të firmosë letrat me emrin e shkurtuar Jim dhe është i sigurt se një ditë do të jetë shkrimtar i famshëm. Emri i tij? James Joyce.



Takim i habitshëm për nga lehtësia, intensiteti i menjëhershëm dhe jetëgjatësia (37 vjet).  Joyce i shkruan pothuaj çdo ditë Norës, që bëhet menjëherë Nora e tij e vogël e zemëruar, koka e dashur e vogël brune. Edhe më shprehës: Të puth gropën e vogël të qafës tënde. Dhe nënshkruan Sivëllai yt i krishterë në Epsh. Jemi në manastir apo në shtëpi publike? Të dyja.

Gjithsesi këtyre të dyve nuk iu bën syri tërr. Misteri qëndron në faktin se Joyce është së pari një i revoltuar radikal dhe anarkist i bindur, gjë që, apriori, nuk duhej të magjepste një vajzë të re dhe ta bënte të gatshme ta ndiqte në të gjitha aventurat. (Shumë shpejt, ata u larguan të dy). Ja si shprehet djali: Shpirti im hedh poshtë çdo rend social aktual dhe krishtërimin, vatrën familjare, virtytet e pranuara, klasat sociale dhe doktrinat fetare. Si do tia dalë ai? Duke shkruar, dhe vepra do të jetë Uliksi.

Pra, kemi të bëjmë me një vagabond të joshur nga një vajzë shumë eksperte dhe që ai josh nga ana tjetër, edhe pse ajo nuk do të lexojë asnjë prej librave të tij: Lamtumirë, e dashura ime naive, e ndjeshme, e përgjumur, e paduruara Nora me zë të thellë. Dhe gjithashtu: Asnjë emër nuk është aq i dashur për të qenë emri yt.

Nora, eksperte? Ajo i zbulon dashurinë fizike të dashurit të saj, por lind edhe dy fëmijë në rrugë e sipër, fati i të cilëve do të jetë disi tragjik. Jim dhe Nora martohen vetëm në vitin 1931 dhe në një foto shohim Joyce duke ecur, atë ditë, drejt rrugës së kryqit. Nora është gruaja e tij, në rregull, por ai e trajton si dashnore të fshehtë, sikur ajo po shkelte kurorën me të. Kur ndahen në vitin 1939 (ajo në Trieste, ai në Dublin, qytet dështimi, mërie, fatkeqësie), ai i shkruan letra të çmendura  ku përzihet adhurimi me pornografinë më bruto. Ky katolik gjenial, i shkëputur plotësisht nga Kisha e tij, mbetet një katolik i ethshëm. A është çmenduri dashuria? Ndonjëherë të shoh si virgjëreshë ose si madonë, dhe një çast më pas, të shoh të pacipë, epshore, gjysmë lakuriq dhe të paturpshme.

Letrat e Jim janë fantastike për nga precizioni organik, dhe kam frikë se neveriten lexueset dhe ulërijnë feministet e gjithë botës nëse i citoj. Ky Joyce qenka një monstër e neveritshme. Ai jo vetëm i shkruan gruas së tij gjëra të pista, por i kërkon që ti përgjigjet me të njëjtën gjuhë. Ajo fjalë e bukur që ti e shkruan me shkronja të mëdha dhe që e nënvizon, k.e vockël.  Fjalët janë gjithçka në gjërat seksuale, tingulli i gjërave, ngjyra e tyre.

Më thuaj gjërat më të imta për veten, mjafton që ato të jenë të pista, sekrete, dhe të neveritshme. Mos shkruaj asgjë tjetër. Çdo fjali të jetë plot me tinguj dhe fjalë të pista. Fjalët e tua janë të gjitha të bukura ti dëgjosh ose ti shohësh mbi letër, por më të bukurat janë më të pistat. Joyce e di se çfarë do: të identifikohet në maksimum me substancën femërore, ta bëjë të flasë edhe kur ajo nuk do, ta zhveshë në detaj këtë kontinent të panjohur dhe të zi, dhe ky do të jetë skandali triumfues i monologut të Molly Bloom. Norën e pyetën shumë herë nëse Molly është ajo, por ajo përgjigjej me dashamirësi: Oh, jo, ajo ishte shumë më e shëndoshë.

Të gjithë burrat janë kafshë, e dashur, por të paktën tek unë ka diçka më të lartë. Rreng i Joyce: ai i kujton Norës se nuk përdor asnjëherë fjalë të pista në biseda, dhe kur dëgjon rreth tij anektoda të turpshme, ai buzëqesh si me zor. Ti sikur po më shndërron në kafshë, dhe je ti, vajzë e keqe pa turp, që më çove e para në këtë drejtim. Poezia e vërtetë nuk ka asgjë idealizuese, as etere: Nora, e dashura ime besnike, shkollarja ime e shthurur me sy të ëmbël, bëhu k ime, dashnorja ime e vogël, ti do të jesh gjithmonë lulja ime e egër harlisur gardheve, lulja ime blu e errët, e lagësht.

Disa faqe janë të shëmtuara, të pista dhe kafshërore, disa janë të pastra dhe shpirtërore: unë jam e gjithë kjo. Nora e ka dashur të gjithë këtë, megjithë mjerimin e mërgimit. Ti e ke kuptuar lojën time, djallushe me sy blu, dhe buzëqesh me vete duke e ditur që unë jam një mashtrues, e megjithë këto, ti më do. Ai bën sikur beson te seksi, por nuk beson më tepër se ajo. Ai nuk ndalet së shkruari, ai qesh me ato që shkruan, dhe është i sigurt se do ta fitojë lojën e tij.

Në vitin 1912, ky hero i pakuptueshëm i shkruan Norës: Shpresoj që një ditë do të të jap mundësinë të jesh pjesë e lavdisë sime, ditën kur të hyj në Mbretërinë time. Dhe ajo do të jetë atje, në vitin 1941, kur ai të mbyllë sytë, i famshëm në të gjithë botën, në Zyrih.  Kujtojmë se astrofizikantët kanë marrë fjalën quark nga Zgjimi i Fineganit për të emërtuar cilësitë e reja atomike. Ja deri ku shkoi gjuha e Joyce.

Letra e fundit e Jim është e vitit 1922, pas botimit të Uliksi. O e dashura ime, sikur të ktheheshe tani nga unë dhe të lexoje këtë libër të tmerrshëm që më shkuli zemrën nga gjoksi, dhe më sjell fillikat pranë teje që ti të bësh çtë duash me mua! Pak më larg: E dashur Nora, botimi që ti ke në duar është plot gabime shtypi. I kam shkulur faqet. Ka një listë me gabime në fund. Joyce buzëqesh teksa thekson se ka shkulur faqet. Ai e di shumë mirë se Nora nuk do të lexojë gjë, por duke e marrë këtë dhuratë, mund ta shohim që këtu me buzëqeshjen e saj blu të errët.

*Philipe Sollers për Le Nouvel Observateur.

http://www.mapo.al/2013/02/14/joyce-...e-i-shfrenuar/

----------


## Westwoods

> *Xhejms Xhojs irlandezi kryengritës gjeniu i letrave botërore*
> 
> 
> Më 1904 shkruan veprën autobiografike _"A Portrait Of The Artist" (Portreti i një artisti)_ të cilën vendos ta shndërrojë në roman _"Stephen Hero" (Heroi Stefan)_. 
> 
> Ndërkohë kishte filluar që të shkruante poezi, të cilat i botoi në vëllimin _Muzikë Dhome_. Në këto poezi ai u përmbajt në modelin romantik dhe e romantikës së vonuar. Ndërsa në gazetën "Irish Homestead" botoi tri tregime të cilat më vonëdo të përmblidheshin në një tjetër libër thelbësor të Xhijsit të titulluar, _Njerëz nga Dublini_. 
> 
> Ulisi është vepra e dytë madhore e opusit xhoisian. Romani pretendon të jetë një epikë kryeposhtë, ku protagonisti humb në kaosin e Dublinit të fillimshekullit duke bërë gjeste banale e të 
> 
> ...


Hmm. Nga eshte marre ky artikull? Eshte perkthim apo puna e mirefillte e ndonjerit/es? 

Ka disa gjera qe jane te pasakta; po rrjeshtoj ketu ato qe m'u duken me trashaniket: 

1. Romani autobiografik "Stephen Hero" eshte shkruar i pari dhe jo ashtu sic thuhet ne artikull. Xhojsi e shkroi kur ishte student ne Paris ku pjesen me te madhe te dites e kalonte ne Biblioteken e Parisit duke lexuar pa rreshtur ne menure qe te mbyste edhe urine. 

2. Titulli i romanit te pare te famshem nuk eshte "A portrait of the artist" por "A portrait of the artist as a young man" ("Nje portret i artistit si djalosh"). Trajta e pa shquar e portretit (nje portret dhe jo portreti) duhet ruajtur patjeter sepse perndryshe romani humbet vlerat e veta. Ky eshte nje variant qe Xhojsi paraqet. Me gjithe tekniken dhe diturine marramendese autori eshte i ndergjegjshem se nuk mund t'i ofroje lexuesit nje portret perfundimtar te Stefan Dedalit (personazhit kryesor). 

3. Xhojsi shkroi vetem 4 vepra gjithsej (3 romane dhe permbledhjen me tregime "Dublinasit") por te katerta konsiderohen kryevepra boterore. Me i famshmi, i cilesuar si vepra me frymezuese e shekullit te xx nga shume akademike, eshte padyshim "Ulysses" ("Uliksi"). Ky roman prej mese 600 faqesh tregon jeten ne Dublin gjate nje dite te vetme: 16 qershori i vitit 1904. (Kjo date nuk eshte e rastesishme: pikerisht ne kete date pati takimin e pare me partneren e jetes Nora Barnikell.) Romani paraqet disa personazhe me te cilet lexuesi ishte njohur qe tek "Nje portret...". Megjithate, heroi i ketij romani nuk eshte Stefan Dedali. Perkundrazi, Stefan Dedali del si nje artist i deshtuar qe vuan ne ndergjegje thyerjen e amanetit te se emes kur kjo ish ne shtratin e vdekjes. Protagonisti, cifuti Leonard Blum eshte vertete njeri prej kockash e mishi por jo i zakonshem. Artikulli i mesiperm e quajti banal. Me ane te Leonard Blumit Xhojsi mundohet te sjelle epoken e heronjve ne nje shekull te trazuar dhe e sheh shpetimin e njerezimit tek individi qe nuk ze phese lehte ne shoqeri (Blumi eshte cifut ne nje ambjent dominant katolik). Nejse, ky eshte debat i gjate ndaj po e le me kaq. 

Xhojsi percon pervec vlerave humaniste, dashurine per komiken. Vizioni komik i Xhojsit eshte i jashtezakonshem. Nje tipar tjeter (ky mund te duket paradoksal) eshte intelektualizmi. Xhojsi shnderron nje qytet provincial si Dublini ne kryeqendren e botes dhe kjo ne saje te humorit, dashurise per te perditshmen, dhe intelektit. Ai nuk rresht kurre se eksperimentuari me gjuhen. "Finnegan's Wake" vazhdon te mbetet veper pothuajse e padeshifrueshme. Xhojsi shpik fjale, formon nje gjuhe poetike e le te vershoje tek lexuesi te shfrenuar, madje edhe shenjat e pikesimit zhduken sepse fjala e tij mbart nje force marramendese. Per gjithe kete, Xhojsi mbetet shkrimtari me cerebral ndoshta i gjithe epokes njerezore. Thuhej se shpenzonte ore te tera ne renditjen e nje fjalie te vetme. Shume nga situatat kane disa kuptime njeheresh por magjia e autorit eshte se arrin t'a beje humorin te depertoje edhe tek lexues me intelekt me te dobet. 

Po e le me kaq se e zgjata shume, po per mua Xhejms Xhojs eshte nje nga ata shkrimtare qe me te verete ja vlen te lexohet e studjot per nje jete te tere. Edhe nje kuriozitet te vogel (megjithese per te ka me mijera): sekretar personal kishte Samjuel Beket, dramaturgun e famshem irlandez te teatrit absurd i cili eshte i mirenjeohur me "Waiting for Godot" ("Ne pritje te Godose").

----------


## Do Not Tread On

Të panjohurat e jetës së shkrimtarit James Joyce




> *Të panjohurat e jetës së shkrimtarit James Joyce*
> 
> Nga Bryan Fitzgerald  {07/07/2014}
> 
> Vetë jeta e Joyce-t do të ishte një histori mahnitëse, pasi ka kaq shumë gjëra të panjohura për autorin, madje edhe për fansat e tij më të zjarrtë
> James Joyce konsiderohet si thesari kombëtar i Irlandës. I njohur për librat klasikë si Portret artisti në rini dhe Dublinasit, ai do tëjames-joyce jetë përgjithmonë i lidhur me veprën e tij kryesore Uliksi, ku përshkruhen heroizmat e Stephen Dedalus, gjatë një dite në Dublin.
> 
> Vetë jeta e Joyce-t do të ishte një histori mahnitëse, pasi ka kaq shumë gjëra të panjohura për autorin, madje edhe për fansat e tij më të zjarrtë.
> Këtu keni dhjetë gjëra të mahnitshme të cilat mund të mos i dini rreth shkrimtarit legjendar:
> ...

----------

